# Best tricycle for a toddler?



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Our 2 yr old dd had very good motor skills and is big for her age. Everytime we go to a toystore, she goes straight for the trikes and wants to hop on and ride through the store. We've decided to get her a tricycle for her second birthday (6wks away). But, wow, there are so many out there! I'm sort of turned off by the ones that you push. I've heard they are tricky to steer. Plus, we don't really go on family walks (we live on a windy road with lots of fast cars and no sidewalk) so she'll be riding in our driveway and patio. Maybe at the park sometimes. I was thinking about the Schwinn Roadster. It looks a lot sturdier than ones we've seen in the store. And we have a gift certificate for Toys R Us and I know you can order it there which makes it less pricey.

Any experience, thoughts or advice? I hate to spend upward of $50 on a trike that's gonna fall apart or that ends up being too difficult to pedal.


----------



## nukedwifey (Sep 22, 2008)

We have one from L.L. Bean made by Schwin, and it's really nice. It's made really well and will last a long time. It sits lower to the ground and doesn't tip over like others that sit higher. We also have a hand me down Lightning McQueen one and when he leans too hard on the handle bars it tips to the side and he falls off.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We had a radio flyer one but I found ds just couldn't get the hang of peddling & was getting frustrating. We just got him a balance bike & he LOVES it. Wish I hadn't wasted money on the tricycle.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I would just let her play in that section of the toystore for awhile and see which once works best for her. Happy birthday to your LO!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Toys R Us carries some made by Kiddio, a division of Kettler, and those are the best trikes! The handle bars will only turn so far, so it won't tip itself over the way other ones will, and it has a grow feature that mad it last from age 2 to 6 for my dd, and ours ha held up so well that it is now working on my third child using it! Plus, when I backed over our 7 year old trike with the car this spring, I was able to order a replacement wheel from Kettler and have the thing back on the road in no time!


----------



## Dot-to-Dot (Sep 27, 2010)

Great review, thank you!


----------



## SunRise (Apr 18, 2005)

My son's first trike was this no pedal thing. He loved it and could make it move really really fast. The design of it allows the child's legs to not get in the way of back wheels. (We tried another push car thing and he kept bumping his heels)

http://www.radioflyer.com/ride-ons/classic-tiny-trike.html

Now my 18 month old is experimenting with this trike.


----------



## redpajama (Jan 22, 2007)

We have a Kettler tricycle that we bought when my oldest was ~2.5-3. It's adjustable, so we were able to make it small enough for my youngest to start riding when she was ~20 months old, and she pedaled all over on it (she turned 2 last week, and still loves it). For her birthday, we got her a balance bike (she was enjoying the neighbor's--this one--but we found a good deal on this one and thought it would be cool to have something different from the neighbor's, so they could both enjoy playing with both, and because it looked like it would be more fun as she got older/for our older kids to play on--you can go really fast on it!) (By the way, I realize both of those are really expensive options, and neither we nor the neighbors paid anywhere in the *ballpark* of what they retail at--but if you keep an eye out, you can often find them used/cheaper--theirs came from a garage sale of another neighbor who worked at a bike shop, and ours was an "open box" model that was discounted more than 50%. I've also seen them on eBay for reasonable prices.)

Anyway, my daughter really enjoys both--as well as Razor scooters (she has a 3-wheeled toddler version, but she can also ride her older siblings' 2-wheel versions now). Like your daughter, she's big for her age and much more coordinated than her brother or sister was at her age, and she gets a TON of use out of all the various "riding toys" in our garage!


----------



## RubenZ (Dec 18, 2009)

My daughter Loves this thing. It's not a trike but fun for her none the less.


----------

